# Why doesn't anyone respect woods?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

well another major for tiger and guess what? another person claiming they played a better round, and played better tee to green than tiger trhoughotu the tounrney. first bj vijay singh, then lefty, now woody austin, yes woody austin the 4o something year old said he played better than tiger this weekend at southern hills. hey give it up tigers the best golfer ever, sit back, watch and enjoy!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Woody Austin's post-round interview was pretty sickening. If he played better than Tiger, shouldn't he have won?


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I dont no why evryone hates Tiger...Maybe cus he is goning to smoke Jacks record of 18 majiors...Tiger got #13 at age 31, Jack did it at 35...Tiger did beef up, maybe someone should test him for roids :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

They are just tired of getting their butt kicked!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

They might not respect him.......but they do FEAR him!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Every single player on the PGA should thank their lucky stars for Tiger. He has turned the sport around in the last 10 years. The tournament purses are WAY higher than they were. Ratings when Tiger is playing are huge, which means $$$. Money is what it all boils down to. And Tiger, win or loose, is making everyone else on the tour money just by showing his face.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

franchinatersss said:


> Woody Austin's post-round interview was pretty sickening. If he played better than Tiger, shouldn't he have won?


 :withstupid:

Tiger has taken golf to a new level across the board. His concentration and focus is second to none. When Tiger is in his zone he doesn't talk to any one but his caddy, not even to the golfers he's teamed up with, some think he's arrogant because of this. Tiger plays to win, other golfers play to beat Tiger. That right there gives Tiger the mental advantage above the playing field. I think it is funny when Tiger doesn't win every tourney he enters and the announcers start talking like he's washed up, his head isn't in the game, marriage ruined him. Well folks, he's human, just like the rest of us and he has his off days. However, when he's on his game he's pretty much unbeatable. I feel Tiger is all class, just watch his interviews, he avoids bad mouthing any other golfers even if they have attacked him verbally.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the thing.....the golfers are sick and tired of hearing and being asked about tiger in their interviews.

But Austin did play better but he missed chances. He lipped out putts, missed easy putts. Now you can say how did he play better......well he hit more greens, hit more fairways, etc. But he did not capitalize.

It is like you if watch a baseball game and a team wins at the end of the game.

Example: The Yanks are trailing by 3 all game and are no hit so far. The bottom of 9 lead off hitter gets a bleeding single, next guy gets on by an error, then a walk. Then A-rod hits a granny. Now did the yanks have a better game or a better 9th inning.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Chuck......I would not use your Yankees comparison, because Woody never had the lead. Tiger did not come back with a miraculous shot on the 18th to win. He had the lead the last 3 rounds. Heck, if you look at it your way, John Daly should be really ticked off because he had a first round share of the lead.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with you 100%.

But the example was that you can play great and still lose. It all comes down to execution. Which Tiger did and he does it very well. :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> But the example was that you can play great and still lose. :beer:


Woody played great, but Tiger played greater! The greatiest!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Tiger had one great round and then a couple of average rounds.

Woody had a good championship. All rounds were good.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Tiger had one great round and then a couple of average rounds.
> 
> Woody had a good championship. All rounds were good.


That is the point, Woody's rounds of golf where good for Woody, not good enough to beat Tigers average rounds of golf.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Tiger's Rounds:

71-63-69-69

Woody's Rounds:

68-70-69-67.

Woody beat or tied tiger in three rounds and got beat in one. Tiger shot over par. Woody never broke par.

I am not knocking tiger. But the facts are he got out played for 3 rounds by woody. But the one round tiger outplayed woody he really outplayed him. That is why people are saying Tiger is Very Beatable. That is why when they are asked...do you fear tiger. They reply no. Because for 3 rounds people played with him or even better than him.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Chuck, we all know you love Tiger. Don't you remember when you had this picture taken with his kids.









:wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Pop just can shooting out my nose.

I like tiger. He changed the game and made it more popular. But I can see the otherside. People are sick of reporters saying....do you fear tiger, or is tiger unbeatable, etc.

Like woody said when he was asked if he feared tiger.....he said no, I am not going to fight him.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Tiger's Rounds:
> 
> 71-63-69-69
> 
> ...


Once Tiger shot that 63, I believed it changed his gameplan. Look at his numbers when he has the lead going into the weekend and final day. To say Woody outplayed just due to the scores isn't the whole picture when it comes the the weekend rounds. The first 2 rounds...sure I'll buy that. But there are players that shot better than him on the weekend, but where are they? Not winning. When Tiger posted that big number of 63, I believe it changed his strategy for the the weekend.

I do agree that the competition is sick of hearing about Tiger. It was the same with Jeff Gordon in the mid to late 90's in NASCAR. He wooped everyone's a$$ to include Dale Sr, but didn't get respect because he won so damn much and people said he didn't fit the "NASCAR" mold.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

my biggest issue with tiger is having to watch every shot that he plays...
when he plays an AM round with no coverage.... they replay all his shots multiple times during coverage in the afternoon. I (personally) want to watch golf, not Tiger. I have come to live with this as I think I may be in a minority and people love Tiger. I did however love when at The Players earlier this year, tiger usually plays in the AM on friday, and there wasnt much traffic around the course while we were there. he is a phenominal talent and great for the game of golf, but I feel that we, as viewers, are forced to like himbecause he is all that is on, and all that is asked about in anyone's interviews. the interview with Boo Weekly from post round saturday made me smile, he doesnt give a rip about anything and loves to hunt and fish


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Good point taddy...Tiger didnt play the last two rounds to win...He played not to lose...Tigers not the one running the cammera or doing the interviews...So dont hate the player, hate the game...


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

RIVER RATT said:


> ...So dont hate the player, hate the game...


Word. 8)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are 100% correct he was playing not to lose. But does that mean he had a good tourny? :stirpot:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> But does that mean he had a good tourny?


You are right Chuck. A good tourny would be more like 2000 and 2006 when he shot 18 under, or even '99 at 11 under. Eight under and the title really doesn't justify that as a good tourny. :roll:


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

They are just tring to get into his head. Tring to give them a chance at beating him but i don't think it will ever work.

A win is a win no matter how you get there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Golf is like Football or Basketball.

It doesn't really matter if you're ahead at the end of the first quarter, second quarter, or third quarter. It only matters if you are ahead at the end of the fourth quarter.

The team ahead at the end played a better game. The other team can spin it all they want, but a loss-is-a-loss-is-a-loss.

Whatever Woodrow needs to tell himself to make himself feel better, I guess. If I were him, I'd cash the check and roll around in the pile of money I got for second place!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

players a helluva lot better than Woody Austin have been humbled by Tiger and they never once whined about it. Austin couldn't hold Tigers' divot repair tool!


----------

